# 2.6.9-rc1-iogl8 "Eternal Flame"

## danone

Need someone who can help me out with webspace or mirroring the sources since my provider are not so cooperative

The patch applies on top of mm4

This makes a bit space for me:-) about 3 mb

In 2.6.9-rc1-iogl8 there're some small minor fixes for mm4 and other stuff

Hope you enjoy this patchset like the others

This patches included

```

Patch series for 2.6.9-rc1-iogl8

2.6.9-rc1-mm4

2.6.9-rc1-mm4-001_ext3_reservations_Spelling_fixes.patch

2.6.9-rc1-mm4-002_ext3_reservations_ioctls.patch

2.6.9-rc1-mm4-003_ext3_reservations_Remove_unneeded_declaration.patch

2.6.9-rc1-mm4-004_ext3_reservations_per_sb_into_rbtree.patch

2.6.9-rc1-mm4-005_ext3_reservations_split_reserve_window_into_two.patch

2.6.9-rc1-mm4-006_ext3_reservations_smp_protect_during_allocation.patch

2.6.9-rc1-mm4-i8042-x86ia64io.h.fix

2.6.9-rc1-bk13_snd_seq_read_not_ignore.fix #fix for gcc-3.4.x @lkml: http://lkml.org/lkml/2004/9/7/263

2.6.9-rc1-mm4-cachefs_mount_error.fix #@lkml: http://lkml.org/lkml/2004/9/8/88

2.6.9-rc1-watchdog_add_s3c2410_driver.patch #Add a new watchdog device for Samsung ARM9 Mobile SoC @lkml: http://lkml.org/lkml/2004/9/7/254

2.6.9-rc1-mm4.bz2

##NEW CFQ v2 SCHED##

cfq_sched_v2.patch

##Staircase##

from_2.6.9-rc1-mm3_to_staircase8.1

schedbatch2.4.diff

schediso2.5.diff

schedrange.diff

mapped_watermark4.diff

##Misc##

sk98lin_v7.07_2.6.9-rc1-mm4.patch.bz2

squashfs2.0-patch

cdfs-2.6.3a

stallion.patch

subfs-genstef.bz2

wbsd-0.4.patch ##adds support for mmc cardreader for ACER Laptops

partition-reread

menuconfig-NAME-v2.1-dev5.patch

new_hid_mousehack_menuconfig-UPDATED.patch

##add new LEDS device class##

leds_class_01.patch 

leds_class_02.patch

config_hz.diff

default_cfq.diff

gcloop-2.6-20040527.patch

config_tty_devices.patch.bz2

2.6.9-rc1_pci_disable_device.patch

2.6.9-rc1-sata-smart-capatility.patch

2.6.9-rc1-sata_vs_ata_libata.patch

cddvd-cmdfilter-drop.patch

9000-SuSE-117-writeback-lat.patch

lufs-0.9.7-2.6.0-test9.patch.gz

2.6.9-rc1-account_free_buddy_areas.patch

2.6.9-rc1-alloc-order_watermarks.patch

patch-mppe-mppc-2.6.8.diff #adds Microsoft Point-to-Point Encryption and Microsoft Point-to-Point Compression protocolls

```

bz2 file here

http://www.f-mt.de/linux/iogl-sources/2.6.9-rc1-iogl8.patch.bz2

ebuild

http://www.f-mt.de/linux/iogl-sources/iogl-sources-2.6.9_rc1-r8.ebuild

also for the new packet cd/dvd writing a new udftools are needed the ebuild can be grep'ed here

http://www.f-mt.de/linux/portage/sys-fs/udftools/udftools-1.0.0b-r3.ebuild

sorry for the diff number but the i am not so firm with ebuilds

----------

## HydroSan

Interested. Compiling right now.

----------

## HydroSan

Hrm. Your patchlist said Reiser4 support. There isn't any Reiser4 support avaliable when I do make menuconfig.   :Confused: 

EDIT: Actually, checked my .config

```
CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISER4_FS=y

CONFIG_REISER4_LARGE_KEY=y
```

Though it'd be nice to have an option to turn it off or on.

----------

## danone

It may depend on 4k-stack enabled.I use the same kernel and reiser4 root filesystem.. so check out that 4k-stack is disabled..or i did a subversion mistake:-)

btw: in few hours i release iogl11 and 2.6.9-rc1-iogl1

----------

## BNoise

When do you think you will be releasing iogl11 ?

Thanks

----------

## danone

Im dry to merge mm4 to it..also i run the kernel 24h on my P4 with heavy stress to make sure its stable..so that noone complains about instability

----------

## Rainmaker

hmmm you have the reiser4-4k stack fix in there, so the option should always be visible... Does reiser4 run stable with 4k stacks with this patch?

----------

## danone

Nevermind 4k stack and reiser4 never work ..so i read from lkml..this option disappears in config_reiser4 when 4k_stak is enabled.

On that why i prepare iogl11 to lunch..it is stable enough to release it

Also on this thread I want to call people with unknown devices to post there pciids and the vendor/typ it is..i maintain my own pci.ids database..but need much more input:-)

----------

## danone

The new general URL for iogl-sources is http://iogl-sources.f-mt.de

There you can grep the newest patchsets and ebuilds

----------

## danone

I'm working on 2.6.9-rc1-iogl1 which contains

staircase 8.1 

mm1-2.6.9-rc1

gcloop

squashfs

vesatng

and some else..let me see:-)

----------

## danone

New patchset is out there check it out if you want..while i'm writing i work to include win4lin and ipw2100 and ipw2200 also acx drivers

----------

## Merc248

hell yes... i think this is my savior in trying to get ICH5 SATA to work.  thanks man.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## danone

I also have a Intel 875P (ICH5R-SATA interface alos the software bios raid works with device-mapper) chipset and my SATA works perfect and fast...

----------

## Merc248

well... i didn't have much success.  still had the same interrupts problem as well as the same "computer won't boot with enhanced mode" problem.  IRQ 18 was still being flooded to hell when in enhanced mode.  i'm using an ASUS P4P800-E Deluxe with the ICH5 southbridge, running two PATA disks, two ATAPI drives (dvd-rom and dvd-/+rw), and an SATA drive.

danone, are you also running PATA disks?  are you running both the ata_piix driver and the libata driver, or only the libata driver?

----------

## danone

Well I have 1 PATA disk (Maxtor) 2x ATAPI-ATA CD/DVD Burner Drives 2xSATA drives...the error you discribe i also got when I not using  the libata driver with strange noisess on hdd access and APIC error on IRQ 121 or 18.

I use ata_piix and libata driver under scsi support->scsi low level drivers

I use Enhanced Mode for my SATA+PATA..but I it could be vendor specific..my mobo is a Abit IC7 and no big problems...could please send me your kernel config?Did you enabled HT support and APIC mode,MPS Table Version 1.4? it seems that your IDE Controller isn't well configured may a bios update help out since ABIT also has some problems with SATA in enhanced and Combined Mode..

----------

## BNoise

danone, what nvidia drivers are you using?

I am using nv-1.0.6111 

And fails to load, but compiles without (bad) warnings or errors.

```

modprobe nvidia

FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.9-rc1-iogl4/video/nvidia.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

dmesg:

```

nvidia: Unknown symbol pci_find_class

```

how do i fix this?

----------

## danone

Well extract the nv.c from the nvidia package and rename pci_find_class with pci_get_class put DaMouse did that and make nvidia and ati-driver fixes they can be found 

ATI

http://ck.dbdfleet.net/ati-drivers-3.9.0.tar.bz2

NVIDIA

http://ck.dbdfleet.net/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111.tar.bz2

they work if tested the nvidia modules from DaMouse i prefer the selfmade one:-)

----------

## Merc248

 *danone wrote:*   

> Well I have 1 PATA disk (Maxtor) 2x ATAPI-ATA CD/DVD Burner Drives 2xSATA drives...the error you discribe i also got when I not using  the libata driver with strange noisess on hdd access and APIC error on IRQ 121 or 18.
> 
> I use ata_piix and libata driver under scsi support->scsi low level drivers
> 
> I use Enhanced Mode for my SATA+PATA..but I it could be vendor specific..my mobo is a Abit IC7 and no big problems...could please send me your kernel config?Did you enabled HT support and APIC mode,MPS Table Version 1.4? it seems that your IDE Controller isn't well configured may a bios update help out since ABIT also has some problems with SATA in enhanced and Combined Mode..

 

i'll post my .config file once i get home... but i can tell you that i have HT enabled, APIC enabled, and MPS 1.4 (instead of 1.1).  and i have the latest bios for my motherboard already, which is version 1002.

i am using the ata_piix driver as well as libata also...  hopefully ASUS releases a new BIOS version that fixes this problem.

----------

## danone

Well write an email to asus and complain about this issue of hardware probing..give it a try since linux isn't only for 1h play....but I noticed on 20 pc with different ASUS chipsets that they have many problems with linux also asus only release BETA versions of the bios a final is not to see ATM or I'm wrong..but can only see BETa on the download page

----------

## BNoise

thanks a lot

----------

## Gentii

Well, these sources seem to be great. I still needed some patch to compile nvidia driver, but it wasn't that hard.

I don't really know what hdparm mean, and what you did in these sources, but it gave me a +10mb with hdparm -t

Though I've the same i875p chip and I'm still unable to enable dma on my dvd burner, and I know it should work because it did on a 2.4 based kernel on a knoppix livecd.

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/md0:
> 
>  Timing buffer-cache reads:   3816 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1907.34 MB/sec
> 
>  Timing buffered disk reads:  308 MB in  3.01 seconds = 102.41 MB/sec
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> hdparm -d1 /dev/hda
> 
> /dev/hda:
> 
>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
> ...

 

----------

## fallow

sounds interesting 4 me  :Smile:  i`m going to test it  :Smile: 

----------

## danone

the speed seems to be good I got on my ICH5R chipset about 

```
/dev/md0:

Timing buffer-cache reads: 4233 MB in 2.00 seconds = 2116.5 MB/sec

Timing buffered disk reads: 320 MB in 3.01 seconds = 109.41 MB/sec 

```

I got the error with second drive if it is Optical only uses pio not UDMA..could be a kernel fault..But the speed it not slower than in windows with UDMA enabled..so i think is only cosmetic..

Well what i also like now is that smartmontools work on my sata devices:-) its very useful i say for systemmonitoring.

Also in fact that I test the kernel 24hours to make sure its stable and fast thatswhy i annouced iogl4 not iogl1 for 2.6.9-rc1  :Smile: ..and without hugs. the nvidia problems is due the change of pci_find_class to pci_get_class in mm-tree but not that hard..thanks to DaMouse who makes the patch for us..

Looking for some mirros since i have traffic limit on my webspace and only 50mb of space..so someone could help me out of this dilema?

----------

## Merc248

woohoo... i got it to work using sort of a "hack" solution.  i plugged my SATA drive to my onboard promise SATA controller, and then set my motherboard to compatible mode, PATA ports only.  now it works extremely well.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## danone

If so..i need to look out where to find a well working bios..maybe i look to it today a bit closer and can give you solution for the ASUS p4b800 with i865 chipset i worked out how to use SATA and PATA.The sort of "hack" you did is not good for you..because you bought this mobo to get a working one..but not to put more to it as it was..either give the board back and by a new one(Abit is a good recommondation) or prey to hell that ASUS will fix it(dont think so..all you bios belong to beta:-)

----------

## Merc248

yeah... i'd much rather use the onboard ICH5R southbridge to drive my SATA drive, but this will do for now.  no more interrupt storms, and i can finally use my two PATA drives. ;P

i hope that ASUS fixes this problem in their next BIOS revision, though.  it's crap that ASUS is almost the only manufacturer that has this problem.

----------

## Gentii

Well it's strange. On the i875p chip, there is 2 onbard controller, one intel and one promise. In bios, for the intel controller, I have the choice between Enhanced and Compatible mode (needs Compatible to boot linux), but for the promise, I've only the choice between raid and ide mode. It takes me at least one week to realize I needed the ide mode to boot linux with the promise controller. Though I'm using a raid0, but it's configured in linux, not in bios.

But it seems it isn't the same thing for you, strange :p

Btw, I rebooted a second time on the iogl kernel, and nvidia didn't work this time, it makes X crash, black screen, keyboard not available anymore. I didn't change anything though, it worked the first time with the patched nvidia driver.

I booted on a vanilla 2.6.8.1 again, no crash but I've 87mb/s in hdparm instead of 102 SmileLast edited by Gentii on Fri Sep 03, 2004 8:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gentii

hmmLast edited by Gentii on Fri Sep 03, 2004 8:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Bithammer

My specs are aswell the ICH5 and the 865 chipset.

I tryed the 2.6.9-rc1 which runs good as a kernel but x crashes with the glx extension, the nvidia logo shows up and the x crashes, could someone give me a clue as /var/log/messages does not report anything and Xorg log does aswell not show problems ?

if i emerge the nvidia-kernel it already says applying 2.6.9 patch ?

----------

## danone

@Bithammer: Try to pass pci=routeirq to the boot params in grub or lilo. Please grep the ebuids i posted on page 1 of this thread they work.

Now I preparing 2.6.9-rc1-iogl5 with 2.6.9-rc1-mm3 patchset..well I going to try the SPA-SC or SPA-ziphod sheduler I noticed some badness with staircase

----------

## Meqif

I suggest that you merge this patch to solve the infamous cd/dvd-burn-only-as-root problem. It applied cleanly to 2.6.9-rc1-iogl4.

----------

## danone

Well I will apply it thanks..btw. have some stability problems with mm3 so i think to skip this to mm4 if you want I make iogl5 for request..but this would break my rulez to only annouce stable and rocksolid patchsets

----------

## Meqif

 *danone wrote:*   

> Well I will apply it thanks..btw. have some stability problems with mm3 so i think to skip this to mm4 if you want I make iogl5 for request..but this would break my rulez to only annouce stable and rocksolid patchsets

 

If it isn't stable enough skip it. I like to use "stable" bleeding-edge patchsets, so I don't mind waiting. But that's just my opinion.  :Wink: 

BTW, is anyone having corruption problems with vesa-tng and fbsplash? It doesn't happen with 2.6.8.1-nitro1/5/6...

EDIT: Found this fix

EDIT: It didn't help, looks like the fbsplash patch is still a bit buggy...Last edited by Meqif on Sun Sep 05, 2004 8:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Bithammer

@ danone 

thx for the hints, i applyd the ebuilds in the overlay directory and used the pci=routeirq setting at grub boot stage but the X server still wont start.

I have no errors in the dmesg

i have posted my trys to get x to start in this thread maybe you could have a look ?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=218130&highlight=kernel+2+6+9rc1

edit:

it is now fixed,  the .xinitrc script crashed X by startup, i had there the Xmodmap line, to exchange the mouse buttons to get the mouse wheel running ....

edit:

many thanks for your valuable hints about getting nvidia to run on this machine .

----------

## danone

Well as it was on bootsplash in start..so fbsplash is a new development so give it a bit of time to gain stability as bootsplash does..well i found the issue on mm3 with my new patchset in few hours when runtime test is over i release it...sofar it stable now:-)

----------

## danone

Here is the next patchset for you..I was a bit busy last days *My girl needs bit attention you know:-)?!*

As you can see I added back bootsplash hope that it will work better then fbsplash does. If it is working for you let me know otherwise I look what to do..i went from using bootsplash or so..but vesa_tng I use all the time..and nice..love it..also added the patch for cd dvd writing only as root patch "cddvd-cmdfilter-drop.patch" I didn't now why i missed it in iogl4 and 3 but nevermind now its in..happy compiling

*Girls you know:-)?!"

well the performance of the SATA discs are stable around

```

/dev/md0:

 Timing cached reads:   4344 MB in  2.00 seconds = 2171.24 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  296 MB in  3.01 seconds =  98.45 MB/sec

io ~ # hdparm -Tt /dev/md0

/dev/md0:

 Timing cached reads:   4224 MB in  2.00 seconds = 2111.27 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  310 MB in  3.02 seconds = 102.73 MB/sec

io ~ # hdparm -Tt /dev/md0

/dev/md0:

 Timing cached reads:   4240 MB in  2.00 seconds = 2120.32 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  296 MB in  3.00 seconds =  98.62 MB/sec

io ~ # hdparm -Tt /dev/md0

/dev/md0:

4272 MB in  2.00 seconds = 2135.26 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  310 MB in  3.01 seconds = 103.01 MB/sec

io ~ # hdparm -Tt /dev/md0

/dev/md0:

 Timing cached reads:   4216 MB in  2.00 seconds = 2108.32 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  294 MB in  3.01 seconds =  97.62 MB/sec

io ~ # hdparm -Tt /dev/md0

/dev/md0:

 Timing cached reads:   4208 MB in  2.00 seconds = 2103.27 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  310 MB in  3.01 seconds = 103.07 MB/sec

io ~ # hdparm -Tt /dev/md0

/dev/md0:

 Timing cached reads:   4204 MB in  2.00 seconds = 2100.22 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  294 MB in  3.01 seconds =  97.69 MB/sec

io ~ # hdparm -Tt /dev/md0

/dev/md0:

 Timing cached reads:   4240 MB in  2.00 seconds = 2120.32 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  310 MB in  3.01 seconds = 103.04 MB/sec

io ~ # hdparm -Tt /dev/md0

/dev/md0:

 Timing cached reads:   4164 MB in  2.00 seconds = 2081.28 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  294 MB in  3.02 seconds =  97.43 MB/sec

io ~ # hdparm -Tt /dev/md0

/dev/md0:

  Timing cached reads:   4136 MB in  2.00 seconds = 2067.28 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  338 MB in  3.01 seconds = 112.35 MB/sec

io ~ # hdparm -Tt /dev/md0

/dev/md0:

  Timing cached reads:   4256 MB in  2.00 seconds = 2128.32 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  332 MB in  3.00 seconds = 110.54 MB/sec

```

----------

## DaMouse

http://ck.dbdfleet.net/menuconfig/

menuconfig-NAME-2.0 is for use with the cleaner KERNELRELEASE usage patch, trying to hack qconf so it has a decent title but failing so far..

-DaMouse

----------

## danone

Thanks DaMouse...I noticed the gconf issue I've got.And does iogl5 works for you?

----------

## DaMouse

I didn't boot, i'm just circulating my newer patch after seeing the sensible KERNELRELEASE thing, i considered doing it myself at the time of menuconfig-NAME-1.0

-DaMouse

----------

## danone

Did it applied against iogl5 ? i guess i have to revert the menuconfig-2 patch ..does the 2.1-dev2 works?

----------

## DaMouse

It applies against rc1-mm3 with the KERNELRELEASE patch, should go fine atop iogl after removal of the previous version. 2.1-dev3 would be preferred since I borked dev1 and dev2 badly but I think those two SHOULD work  :Smile: 

-DaMouse

----------

## danone

as I looked there was only dev2 aviable..look again it will be in iogl6 or 2.9.6-rc2-iogl1..thanks for this work DaMouse

----------

## DaMouse

dev5 just popped up to say hello, i hacked qconf.cc a bit with this one so it has a title thats slightly less boring than "qconf" merge at your peril  :Smile: 

-DaMouse

----------

## Cagnulein

when i try to compile ipw2100

```
 * Checking kernel module dependencies

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.9-rc1-iogl5/net/ieee80211.ko needs unknown symbol cleanup_module

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.9-rc1-iogl5/net/ieee80211.ko needs unknown symbol init_module

 * Caching service dependencies...

```

with the same configuration nitro2 and mm3 work  :Wink: 

----------

## DaMouse

Fancy flashing your config just in case anyone has a plan  :Smile: 

-DaMouse

----------

## Cagnulein

```
#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.9-rc1-iogl5

# Mon Sep  6 00:21:54 2004

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_KERNEL_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

CONFIG_M486=y

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_PPRO_FENCE=y

CONFIG_X86_F00F_BUG=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_ALIGNMENT_16=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

# CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

CONFIG_TOSHIBA=y

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

# CONFIG_REGPARM is not set

#

# Performance-monitoring counters support

#

# CONFIG_PERFCTR is not set

CONFIG_KEXEC=y

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

CONFIG_APM=y

# CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE is not set

# CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK is not set

# CONFIG_APM_RTC_IS_GMT is not set

# CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS is not set

# CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_24_API is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI=y

CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_RELAXED_CAP_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_YENTA=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

# CONFIG_PD6729 is not set

# CONFIG_I82092 is not set

# CONFIG_I82365 is not set

# CONFIG_TCIC is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

# CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD is not set

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=m

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

# CONFIG_ISAPNP is not set

# CONFIG_PNPBIOS is not set

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COMPRESSLOOP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=8192

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=m

CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_IDE_TASKFILE_IO=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3=y

# CONFIG_WDC_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X=y

# CONFIG_HPT34X_AUTODMA is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT8212 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD=y

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW=y

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_FORCE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=m

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=m

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ITERAID is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=m

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=15000

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_BUILD_FIRMWARE is not set

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=m

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=15000

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_BUILD_FIRMWARE is not set

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_ENABLE_RD_STRM is not set

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_TAGGED_QUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_LINKED_COMMANDS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH=m

CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380=m

CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380_MMIO=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR53C400 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_IPS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE=1

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=64

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_IOMAPPED is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6322 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_TAGGED_QUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_LINKED_COMMANDS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_MAX_TAGS=8

CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_FDOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NINJA_SCSI is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_QLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_SYM53C500 is not set

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

CONFIG_FUSION=m

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=40

CONFIG_FUSION_CTL=m

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Texas Instruments PCILynx requires I2C

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_CMP=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_AMDTP=m

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Networking support

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_KGDBOE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_RX is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=m

CONFIG_BT_SCO=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

# CONFIG_BT_BNEP is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HIDP is not set

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=m

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIDTL1 is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBT3C is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBLUECARD is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUART is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

CONFIG_DE2104X=m

CONFIG_TULIP=m

# CONFIG_TULIP_MWI is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_DE4X5=m

CONFIG_WINBOND_840=m

CONFIG_DM9102=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRCOM=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRTULIP=m

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_AC3200 is not set

# CONFIG_APRICOT is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

CONFIG_E100=y

# CONFIG_E100_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

#

# Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)

#

# CONFIG_STRIP is not set

# CONFIG_ARLAN is not set

# CONFIG_WAVELAN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WAVELAN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NETWAVE is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11 Frequency Hopping cards support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

#

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11b Pcmcia/Cardbus cards support

#

# CONFIG_AIRO_CS is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WL3501 is not set

#

# Prism GT/Duette 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support

#

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

#

# PCMCIA network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

CONFIG_PPP=m

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input I/O drivers

#

CONFIG_GAMEPORT=m

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=m

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_NS558 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_L4 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_VORTEX is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_CS461x is not set

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_NR_TTY_DEVICES=63

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CS is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

# CONFIG_PRINTER is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL_MCH is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_GAMMA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_I830=y

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# I2C support

#

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="1024x768@60"

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

#

# Bootsplash configuration

#

CONFIG_BOOTSPLASH=y

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=y

CONFIG_SND_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_MTPAV=m

CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550=m

CONFIG_SND_MPU401=m

#

# ISA devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4232 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4236 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1688 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES18XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSCLASSIC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSEXTREME is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSMAX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE_STB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI93X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB8 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB16 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_WAVEFRONT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMI8330 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3SA2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SGALAXY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SSCAPE is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M=y

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=m

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

#

# ALSA USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

#

# PCMCIA devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_VXPOCKET is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VXP440 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PDAUDIOCF is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

#

# USB Bluetooth TTY can only be used with disabled Bluetooth subsystem

#

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_RW_DETECT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

#

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

#

# USB Network adaptors

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISER4_FS=y

CONFIG_REISER4_LARGE_KEY=y

# CONFIG_REISER4_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

CONFIG_ROMFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT is not set

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_SUBFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_CRAMFS=y

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

CONFIG_UFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE is not set

# CONFIG_LUFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_TCP is not set

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

CONFIG_CIFS=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

#

# Profiling support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

# CONFIG_4KSTACKS is not set

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WHIRLPOOL is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_UCL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_LIBCRC32C is not set

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_PC=y

```

----------

## danone

Make a nother patchset 2.6.9-rc1-iogl6 its only experimental...

I leave out mm3 instead of it i used bk13 snapshot and some other thing also supermount,fbsplash are in it..also i try to merge Win4Lin patch

gcloop has gone..and i added a patch that do following (sys/cryptoapi/<cipher-name>/ hierarchie

which includes all information which is currently offered by

/proc/crypto) #lkml.org/lkml/2004/9/1/54

----------

## rush_ad

another patch set. i'll try. but right now i'm more of a nitro lover.

----------

## Safrax

I'll use whatever patchset is the newest and most stable.

Ive had problems with nitro sources so I'll give this a go around.

----------

## danone

So girls and boys new patchset is out and CFQ v2 is in but fbsplash and vesatng are gone for now..enjoy it..stay tuned..gotta work now

----------

## DaMouse

Missing your broken out?  :Smile: 

-DaMouse

----------

## danone

As I said some posts earlier I dont have much space on my website to provide them..maybe I will make my homepc to ftp and http server

----------

## fallow

what is the leds_class_xx patch  :Smile:  ?

greetings

----------

## danone

The leds are introduce on lkml...have to look which post..it add new class of leds for usb ...well I'm at work in few hours I will release a newer version of iogl-sources (iogl8) with minor fixes

----------

## POLARBEAR

i must be doing somethin wrong here, i get this error:

```
root@LielieStrauti iogl-sources # emerge =iogl-sources-2.6.9_rc1-r7

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-kernel/iogl-sources-2.6.9_rc1-r7 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) patch-2.6.9-rc1.bz2

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) linux-2.6.8.tar.bz2

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) 2.6.9-rc1-iogl7.patch.bz2

>>> Preparing to unpack...

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking linux-2.6.8.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/iogl-sources-2.6.9_rc1-r7/work

bzip2: Compressed file ends unexpectedly;

        perhaps it is corrupted?  *Possible* reason follows.

bzip2: Success

        Input file = /usr/portage/distfiles/2.6.9-rc1-iogl7.patch.bz2, output file = (stdout)

It is possible that the compressed file(s) have become corrupted.

You can use the -tvv option to test integrity of such files.

You can use the `bzip2recover' program to attempt to recover

data from undamaged sections of corrupted files.

 * Applying patch-2.6.9-rc1.patch (-p0+)...                                                                            [ ok ] * Applying 2.6.9-rc1-iogl7.patch.patch (-p0+)...

patch: **** unexpected end of file in patch

patch: **** unexpected end of file in patch

patch: **** unexpected end of file in patch

patch: **** unexpected end of file in patch

patch: pch.c:614: intuit_diff_type: Assertion `i0 != NONE' failed.                                                     [ !! ]

 * Please attach /var/tmp/portage/iogl-sources-2.6.9_rc1-r7/temp/2.6.9-rc1-iogl7.err to any bug you may post.

!!! ERROR: sys-kernel/iogl-sources-2.6.9_rc1-r7 failed.

!!! Function unipatch, Line 534, Exitcode 0

!!! Unable to dry-run patch.

```

i need 2.6.9_rc1 sources, right?

----------

## fallow

 *danone wrote:*   

> The leds are introduce on lkml...have to look which post..it add new class of leds for usb ...well I'm at work in few hours I will release a newer version of iogl-sources (iogl8) with minor fixes

 

Ok , I`m going to search LKML , thnx  :Smile: 

----------

## danone

@POLARBEAR: Yes my patch includes mm-sources but not the normal one would be to much for the limited space on my webserver..so download 2.6.9-rc1 patch again ..but first run 

```
rm /usr/portage/distfiles/patch-2.6.9-rc1.bz2
```

----------

## POLARBEAR

```
bzip2: Compressed file ends unexpectedly;

        perhaps it is corrupted?  *Possible* reason follows.

bzip2: Success

        Input file = /usr/portage/distfiles/2.6.9-rc1-iogl7.patch.bz2, output file = (stdout) 
```

isn't your *.bz2 archive broken?

----------

## danone

Now 2.6.9-rc1-iogl8 is out and yes my webspace was full so the upload stopped while i was working..as I said was really busy

----------

## DaMouse

mail me at damouse|at|esuna.co.uk and i'll upload them somewhere on ck.dbdfleet.net  :Smile: 

-DaMouse

----------

## danone

Thanks DaMouse...should I send them per mail ?

----------

## DaMouse

sure why not  :Smile:  unless you have a more fun and exciting way  :Smile: 

-DaMouse

----------

